
Spotify to Acquire Parcast in Podcast Push - LogicRiver
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/spotify-acquire-parcast-podcast-push-1197023
======
arkitaip
It's unfortunate that Spotify's podcast functionality still sucks. Podcasts
have been shoe-horned into Spotify's usual UI, making the app less usable
than, say, Pocket Casts. Also, because the app insists on recommending
podcasts to my locale and has no way of changing this, I'm presented with
shitty Swedish podcasts instead of international ones.

